# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005



## Hasenfuß (1. Januar 2005)

Wenige Stunden ist das Neue Jahr alt- und schon ging es für einige hartgesottene Nordlichter wieder an die Küste! 

Daher eröffne ich hiermit mal diesen informativen Thread und wünsche Euch allen reiche Beute. Geht also schön ans Wasser, und erntet...#6 . 


Als Infos das übliche:
-Angelmethode 
-Köder
-Windrichtung (auflandig,ablandig, von der Seite,....)
-Wassertrübung
-Wassertiefe
-Strömung
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne)
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser
(beliebig erweiterbar z.B. um Temperatur, Ort:q , Kippenmarke, oder andere wichtige Infos!)

Denkt bitte auch alle immer an die *Fotos*, damit wir zu Hause am Rechner ein wenig sabbern können (Foto = Flair).... und Euch glauben #6 #t .

Und nun noch eine Ankündigung in eigener Sache:
2005 soll sie nun fällig sein, meine *ERSTE* "ersponnene" :m Meerforelle...
(Weiteres folgt zu gegebener Zeit)


----------



## Nordangler (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2005*

Hasenfuß dein Ergebnis von heute fehlt.

Sven


----------



## Hasenfuß (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2005*

Also fang ich auch gleich mal an:

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Snaps 25g rot/schwarz, Mörre Silda 18g kupfer/rot, Falkfisk Thor 10g weiß/silber/grün
-Windrichtung: uh, schwer! Zu Beginn 4 ablandig, zur Dämmerung ablandig fast eingeschlafen (mal sehen was die anderen sagen)
-Wassertrübung: keine
-Wassertiefe: 2-4m
-Strömung: nix
-vom Ufer watender Weise
-Himmer: bedeckt, trocken
-Uhrzeit: ~14:30h - 17:00h
-Beißzeit: Dämmerung, Nachläufer um ca. 15h
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: konstant ca. -20cm unter NN 
-Temperatur: Luft kalt, Wasser kalt |uhoh: 
-Ort: Norgaardholz

Wie versprochen sammelten sich die mutigen heute Mittag bei Sven in Lürschau. Dann ging es rasant an die Flensburger Förde und ab ins Wasser. Nach ca. 30min erschreckte mich ein riesiger Nachläufer (schätze den auf ca. 70cm) beim Träumen. Hing der doch tatsächlich nur 3cm hinter meinem Snaps. *Adrenalin! *Zwei Würfe später war er nochmal da, allerdings mit mehr Abstand: er schoß erschrocken weg, als ich auswarf und das Wasser strömte um meine Wathose.... argh!
Weiterhin hatte ich dann einen eindeutigen Biß, mal wieder für 5 Sekunden gedrillt auf Snaps, sowie einen Anfasser auf den Mörre. Der Rest war wohl Kraut...|kopfkrat 
Montag werden alle Drillinge gewechselt!

Die Kollegen: Eine kleine maßige hat Boris(?) rausgezogen und schonend released. Sonst war es sparsam bestellt mit Fische. Leider ging auch noch eine Wathose kaputt  .


----------



## Hasenfuß (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hasenfuß dein Ergebnis von heute fehlt.


Bei der Arbeit, war doch nur die Eröffnung...|bla:


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2005*

Moin,
scheint ja ein lustiger Tag gewesen zu sein und Silber gab es auch zu sehen. Das läßt dann ja auf mehr hoffen aber ich glaube wir hatten uns darauf geeinigt in diesem Jahr einzelne Threads für jeden Monat zu führen z.B. "Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2005". Wegen der Übersichtlichkeit etc.. Ich will nicht klugscheissern aber vielleicht kann man das ja noch ändern?!? 

Wie auch immer... ein frohes Neuse wünsche ich allen Küstenverrückten.


----------



## Nordangler (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2005*

Wird bestimmt gehen.
Momme also umschreiben wenn es geht.

Sven


----------



## Hasenfuß (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2005*

Hm, hab das schon geändert. Gute Idee übrigens!

Aber irgendwie erscheint die Änderung nicht bei der Übersicht im Board... da fehlt immernoch der Januar...:c

@ Truttafriend: Kannst Du das eventuell ändern bitte?!|rolleyes


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Januar 2005)

Zusammengeführte Threads... habs geändert #h


----------



## Seatrout (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Snaps 25g rot/schwarz, Hansen Flash 16g schwarz/rot 
-Windrichtung: W 8-9 schwere Boen
-Wassertrübung: keine
-Wassertiefe: 2-4m
-Strömung: leicht seitlich
-Himmer: bedeckt, trocken,regen, hagel , alles war dabei
-Uhrzeit: ~11:30h - 13:00h
-Beißzeit: alle halbe Stunde|bla: 
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: konstant ca. -60cm unter NN 
-Temperatur: 4,0 C, Wasser 4,9 C |uhoh: 
-Ort: Kieler Förde (Bülk LT)

Ich traf etwa um halb zwölf in Bülk nach ausreichendem Schlaf und Frühstück ein.Das Wetter war der Hammer.*STURM* und *HAGEL* empfing mich!
Macht nichts die Fische kriegen davon eh nichts mit.Ich fing also an zu fischen und hatte schon nach zehn Minuten einen Anfasser.Also weiter, Fische sind da!Zwei Wurf später Kontakt fünf,sechs Sprünge und das wars:c .Tippe so um die 45cm macht also nichts.Köder war der Snaps in 25 gr.*Meine Theorie* *jedoch*:schwere Köder werden die Fische im Sprung leichter los da mehr Fliehkräfte entstehen|bla: .
Ich montierte einen 16gr. Hansen Flash und fünf Würfe später hatte ich wieder Kontakt.Der Haken saß jedoch gut und ich konnte kurze Zeit später nach schönem Drill eine herrliche silberblanke 53er keschern!#6 
Wegen des starken Windes jedoch wechselte ich eine halbe Stunde später wieder auf den Snaps und hatte sofort wieder Biss.Herrlicher Drill und schöne Sprünge,die Sonne kam raus und alles war gut,bis sie keschernähe kam.Ein Sprung zum Abschied und sie schwamm wieder durch das kühle Nass.#q Schade,aber ich hatte ja schon eine.
Ich schätze mal so um die 60cm hatte sie schon.

Alles in Allem jedoch ein schöner Angeltag mit viel Silber, mehr im Wasser und etwas im Kescher.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## steve71 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Ich war heute los:

-Angelmethode  : Spinnfischen/Watangeln
-Köder             : Jensen Seatrout 15 g weiß
-Windrichtung   : Sturm aus West!
-Wassertrübung : ich konnte meine Wathosenstiefel nicht sehen.
-Wassertiefe     : 1 - 2 m
-Untergrund      : Sand
-Himmel            : bedeckt, Hagelschauer, Schneeschauer, Regenschauer....
-Uhrzeit            : 8:30h - 15:00 Uhr
-Beißzeit           : bis ca. 13:30 Uhr
-ablaufendes     : Wasserstand sinkt kontinuirlich 
-Temperatur      : Luft 2° C, Wasser 3° C  
-Ort                 : Alsen/DK
-Mefos              : 1 x 48 cm blank, 2 Absteiger ca 45 cm, 3 Untermaßige

Wie am 30. Dezember bissen die Forellen bis zum Mittag am Besten. Danach wurden sie
wg. des niedrigen Wasserstands immer knüseliger.


----------



## Gu.est (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

moin,
und so begab es sich am 1. sonntag im jahre des herrn 2005, dass der kystenkönig bei sturm und hagelschauern auszog, um an seiner kyste das befinden seiner fische zu prüfen. schon am parklatz verkündeten einige untertan und jünger, dass kein fisch und auch kein wasser da sei. das verwunderte den kystenkönig wenig. 
unerschrocken stürzte er sich in die fluten. und als auch den letzten ungläubigen petrijünger die hoffnung verliess, und er die gestade von schwansen allein beackerte, setzte er seine geheimwaffe ein...ein von ketzern kreierter hexenwobler wurde fortan übers kraut gezogen. 
und wohl an, kurz bevor bruder sonne hinterm horizont verschwand, konnte der kystenkönig noch silber ausm der sturmgepeitschen see ziehen, was der kulinarischen ergötzung seines hofstaats zu gute kommt.....


----------



## Gu.est (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

moin,

wg. den guten fangmeldungen der letzten tage war ich auch heute wieder motiviert zu angeln...aber leider nix!

-Angelmethode : waten, spinnen und fliege
-Köder: gladsax wobbler und shrimp
-Windrichtung : ca. west, 12 m/s
-Wassertrübung: wenig
-Wassertiefe : 1-3 m
-Pegel : ca -0,25m
-Strömung : kräftig von süd
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot : 
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne) : bedeckt
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit : -
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser : ?

-fisch : keine, nur ein paar untermassige dorsche in der dämmerung.


----------



## Malte (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

tach zusammen,
hab die seite heute per zufall gefunden|rolleyes !

-Angelmethode : waten
-Köder: wobbler ca. 10cm (grün/gelb und rot/gelb)
-Windrichtung :west (stärke 4)
-Wassertrübung: gering
-Wassertiefe : 1-2 m
-Pegel : ?
-Strömung : kräftig von süd
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot : ufer
-Himmel : sonning mit wolken
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit : von 15h - 16h
-Wo : Warnkenhagen
-Wann : 1.1.05


-fisch : 42er & 43er grönländer, sowie 72er absteiger


----------



## seatrout61 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Wir waren auch heute zum Anangeln 2005
-Datum 04.01.05
-Angelmethode - Watfischen/SH
-Köder - Gladsax rot/sw, gelb/sw, Eitz rot/sw
-Windrichtung - schräg von vorn 6/7 SW
-Wassertrübung -normal
-Himmel - bedeckt bei 8 Grad Lufttemperatur
-Uhrzeit - 12.30 - 16.30
-Beißzeit - 14.00
Mein Kumpel hatte kurz hintereinander auf seinen Eigenbau rot/sw eine 47er silberblanke und ne angefärbte 50er Mefo, die ihm leider aus den Händen glitt. Die silberblanke spuckte noch nen Sandaal und ne kleine Sprotte aus.

Ich selber muss mich noch etwas gedulden...


----------



## Hasenfuß (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Die Meldungen aus Bülk machten mich nervös, so bin ich heute mal hingefahren- früh um 11h ging es ins Wasser....:q 


-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: Snaps 25g rot/schwarz, Mörre Silda 18g kupfer/rot, Falkfisk Thor 10g weiß/silber/grün
-Windrichtung: W8-9, Sturmböen- teilweise hat es mich fast weggepustet
-Wassertrübung: eine große Trübe Wolke erstreckte sich vor den Bühnen bis mehrere Hundert Meter hinaus auf die Ostsee- habe besonders die Ränder der Wolke abgefischt
-Wassertiefe: 2-4m
-Strömung: starke Strömung Richtung Strande
-vom Ufer watender Weise
-Himmer: bedeckt, trocken
-Uhrzeit: ~11:h - 13:00h
-Beißzeit: keine, nix, null
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: konstant ca. -20cm unter NN 
-Temperatur: Luft 8°C, Wasser kalt |uhoh: 
-Ort: Bülk
Ergebnis: Nix, null, kein. Leider. Weder Biß noch irgendetwas anderes...#q

Aufgrund des Sturmes waren eher die 25g Modelle angesagt, mit denen ich dann aber schrecklich viele Hänger hatte. Mit 18g lief es so einigermaßen. Bin dann auf die windstille Seite gewechselt, dort war das Wasser klar, aber auch nix.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen;
-Köder: Snaps 30g rot/schwarz, Gladsax 27g pink/silber;
-Windrichtung: SW 5;
-Wassertrübung: minimal;
-Wassertiefe: 1-3m;
-Strömung: gering;
-vom Ufer watend;
-Himmer: bedeckt, trocken;
-Uhrzeit: ~12:30h - 17:00h;
-Beißzeit: 14:00 und 16:15 - 16:45Uhr;
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: konstant normal;
-Temperatur: Luft 6°, Wasser 5°;
-Ort: Fehmarn;
-Ergebnis: 1 Mefo 42cm blank, 1 Dorsch 41cm;
-Sonstiges: Gegen 14:00 Uhr hatte ich einen starken Biß auf den Gladsax, der sich leider wieder verabschiedet hat. Auf den Snap hatte ich noch einen Nachläufer, der aber kurz vor meinen Füßen abdrehte.


----------



## Haeck (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Datum:06.01.05
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr., Gladsax 16 gr. schwarz
Wassertiefe: 1,30 - 5 m
Wassertrübung: klar (ententeich)
Wind: SW leichte oberflächenkreuselung - vereinzelte windböen parallel zum ufer
Lufttemp.: 7,4  Grad 
Luftdruck: 1022.0 hPa
Strömung: sehr leicht
Himmel: bedeckt - vereinzelt sonnenschein
Angelzeit: 15.00 - 17.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: ca. 15:30 Uhr
Wasserstand: NN abnehmend
Wassertemp: 5 grad im oberflächenbereich 
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: 1 forelle i.d. selben region wie 31.12.04. doch nicht etwa nen hotspot  |kopfkrat .leider kurz vor der landung wegen einer blöden bewegung verloren  #q  #q  #q


----------



## Gu.est (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> Fisch: 1 forelle i.d. selben region wie 31.12.04. doch nicht etwa nen hotspot |kopfkrat .leider kurz vor der landung wegen einer blöden bewegung verloren #q #q #q


 
boh ist das schade.

ich war bei gleichen bedingungen heute auch mit 2 freunden fischen. 1mal fliege, mal spinnen. 
ergebnis=ein paar nachläufer, 4 untermassige...und sonst nix. irgendwie sind dei trutten dies jahr seh heikel.....


----------



## RalfAlbers (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				guest schrieb:
			
		

> trutten dies jahr seh heikel.....



finde ich gar nicht, nach 1,5 (fast) erfolglosen Jahren, war ich am 29.12. schon mal erfolgreich, vorgestern:

Angelmethode: Spinnfischen;
-Köder: Gladsax 12 g grün/silber und schwarz rot; Snaps 20g grün/silber; rot/schwarz, Abu Garcia Terminator Coast 20gr grün/orange
-Windrichtung: W 3-4;
-Wassertrübung: stark;
-Wassertiefe: 1-3m;
-Strömung: stark;
-vom Ufer watend;
-Himmer: bedeckt, trocken;
-Uhrzeit: ~11:00h - 15:00h;
-Beißzeit: 13:00 und 14:00Uhr;
-
-Temperatur: Luft 8°, Wasser ?;
-Ort: Hohwachter Bucht;
-Ergebnis: 1 Mefo 43cm blitzeblank, 1 Mefo 45cm gefärbt
-Sonstiges: Nachdem ich am 29ten 2 MeFos und einen Dorsch auf 12g Gladsax grün-silber (!) hatte, hab ichs damit wieder versucht, aber diesmal tote Hose. Also die Sportex ausgepackt und den Abu Garcia Wobbler ausprobiert. Gleich meim ersten Wurf die 43er, danach in 60min noch die Gefärbte, einen klaren Biss der schnell wieder ausstieg und einen Nachläufer bis auf 5 m heran.  Dann war Schluss. Eigentlich dürfte auf grün-silber ja jetzt nicht viel gehen, aber vielleicht sind ja doch Heringe da...   
Ralf


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



> Eigentlich dürfte auf grün-silber ja jetzt nicht viel gehen, aber vielleicht sind ja doch Heringe da...


Wieso dürfte auf grün/silber nicht viel gehen, wenn die Heringe nicht da sind bzw. was ist denn da, wenn sie auf gelb/rot oder neonfarben gehen? Neonfische? Ein Schwarm Sonnenbarsche?


----------



## funster (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Abu Garcia Terminator habe ich da auch noch gelesen, der Fisch dazu würde mich sehr interessieren.

Spaß bei Seite Ralf, laß dich nicht veralbern, bin froh das Leute wie Du solch informative Bericht abliefern.


----------



## Haeck (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				RalfAlbers schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich dürfte auf grün-silber ja jetzt nicht viel gehen, aber vielleicht sind ja doch Heringe da...



heringe grün/silber  |kopfkrat ???

nichts für ungut   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Gu.est (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

heute 6:00-8:00
-Angelmethode : spinnen
-Köder: gladsax wobbler schwarz, grün-silber
-Windrichtung (auflandig,ablandig, von der Seite,....) ca. 12m/s, ca 240 grad
-Wassertrübung : eher klar
-Wassertiefe: 1-3m
-Strömung : gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot: ufer/waten
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne): dunkel, sonne war noch nicht aufgegangen.
-Uhrzeit-Beißzeit: keine
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser : laut ifm bei -20cm
(beliebig erweiterbar z.B. um Temperatur, Ort , Kippenmarke, oder andere wichtige Infos!)
es hat sich keine flosse gezeigt.....nix.....garnix!!


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



> Spaß bei Seite Ralf, laß dich nicht veralbern, bin froh das Leute wie Du solch informative Bericht abliefern.


 
War auch nicht böse gemeint, konnte ich mir nur nicht verkneifen... |supergri


----------



## Dorschkopp (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen;
-Köder: Falkfisk-Thor 18g;
-Windrichtung: SW 7;
-Wassertrübung: volle lotte;
-Wassertiefe: 1-4m;
-Strömung: mäßig;
-vom Ufer watend;
-Himmer: bedeckt, Sprühregen;
-Uhrzeit: heute ~15.00h - 17:00h;
-Beißzeit: wenn ich den Mikrobendorsch mitzähle: 16.00
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser: 30 cm u MW;
-Temperatur: Luft 9°, Wasser 5°;
-Ort: Eckernförder Bucht;
-Ergebnis: 1 Dorsch ca. 40cm;
-Sonstiges: war ein Hammerspaß, wäre beinahe weggeflogen bei Böen um 100 kmh, aber effektiv war das nicht!!! Egal - war im wasser, das zählt!

Gruß 
Hans


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Ich hoffe, dass ich die Tage auch wieder einen Bericht liefern darf, aber das Wetter macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung..... Ihr wisst ja..... Die Tage nach dem Sturm!!!!


----------



## Dorschkopp (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Moin Sylverpasi,
haste schlechte Erfahrung mit den Tagen nach dem Sturm (außer, dass das wasser gern mal in die Büx schwappt?) Wenn nach so starkem Westwind das Wasser zurückläuft geht doch bei auflaufendem Wasser ne Menge, oder?
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Ja genau das meinte ich. Ich gehe lieber nach einem Sturm auf Mefo...... Besser Fänge garantiert.....


----------



## Haeck (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Datum:09.01.05
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty Grün/silber 18gr., Spöket 10 gr. schwarz
Wassertiefe: 1,30 - 5 m
Wassertrübung: klar, vereinzelt leicht trüb  
Wind: SW - W leichte oberflächenkreuselung - vereinzelte windböen parallel zum westufer (ententeich). auf dem ostufer tobte der wind u. peitschte die wellen 
Lufttemp.: 8 Grad 
Luftdruck: 1018 - 1020 hPa
Strömung: sehr leicht
Himmel: bedeckt - vereinzelt sonnenschein
Angelzeit: 13:30 - 17.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: ca. 14:00 uhr
Wasserstand: - 1 m < NN auflaufend
Wassertemp: 5,5 grad innerhalb 1,5 m wassertiefe, 5 grad durchgehend 
Wo: Kieler Förde
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wer: Ich 
Fisch: ich hab schon wieder zwei 46er forellen i. d. selben region wie 06.01.05 gefangen. eine hatte sogar noch nen sandaal von 13 cm länge im maul/schlund zu stecken. jetzt weiß ich warum die forellen so gierig auf grün/silber beißen. super platz den ich da gefunden habe, direkt vor meiner haustür  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri
achso, dorsche ohne ende sobald es dunkel wurde  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## seatrout61 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Datum 10.01.05//FH und HA
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - Gladsax gelb/sw, Snaps rot/sw
-Windrichtung - ablandig 5/6 SW
-Wassertrübung -normal
-Wasserstand - minus 20-50
-Himmel - bedeckt bei 11 Grad Lufttemperatur
-Uhrzeit - 13.00 - 17.00
-Beißzeit - 14.00
1 kleiner Dorsch auf den Snaps, trotz Niedrigwasser war die Sandbank nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Bonifaz (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen;
-Köder: Falkfisk-Spöket, Kinetic, Snap,
-Windrichtung: SW 7;
-Wassertrübung: volle lotte;
-Wassertiefe: 1-4m;
-Strömung: mäßig;
-vom Ufer watend;
-Himmer: heiter
-Uhrzeit: heute ~14.30h - 16:30h;
-Beißzeit: 
-ablaufendes / steigendes Wasser:
-Temperatur: Luft 13°, Wasser 5°;
-Ort: Lübecker Bucht;
-Ergebnis: nüscht nich
-Sonstiges: schönes Wetter, auch ordentlich Wellengang, aber kein Biss !


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: div. Blinker
-Windrichtung: SW 5 mit ordentlichen Boen, die einen fast umgehauen haben!!!
-Wassertrübung: braun wie Sch....
-Wassertiefe: 1-2,5m
-Strömung: stark
-vom Ufer watend
-Himmer: heiter
-Uhrzeit: heute 11:00- 12:30
-Beißzeit: 
-ablaufendes Wasser
-Temperatur: Luft 13°, Wasser 5°
-Ort: WH
-Ergebnis: gar nix
-Sonstiges: schönes Wetter, 4 Angler auch ohne Fisch


----------



## Gu.est (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Angelmethode - spinnen  
-Köder -gnosjø 15g, blau/silber, schwarz/rot
-Windrichtung - ablandig, 225grad, 7m/s
-Wassertrübung - keine
-Wassertiefe - 1-2m
-Strömung - gering
-vom Ufer/vom Bellyboot - ufer
-Himmel (bedeckt/Sonne) - eher bedeckt
-Uhrzeit - 15:00 - 15:30
-Beißzeit - 15:20
-pegel - +50


eine 45er mefo, blanck


----------



## Nordangler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Hi alle :m 
War heute los und habe 2 kleine Mefos gefangen.
Ausführlichen Bericht und Bilder sind auf meiner Seite.
Wer also sich diesen Bericht anschauen möchte, hier geht es lang
>>> www.der-norden-angelt.de <<<
Unter Fangberichte schauen. #6 

Sven


----------



## Medo (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alle :m
> War heute los und habe 2 kleine Mefos gefangen.
> Ausführlichen Bericht und Bilder sind auf meiner Seite.
> Wer also sich diesen Bericht anschauen möchte, hier geht es lang
> ...


 
na sven...

so macht nen mefofangbericht ja richtig sinn... |supergri 

wenn man erstmal deine page durchforsten soll...|kopfkrat

mach doch mal richtg... wie alle anderen auch#c


----------



## Ostseestipper (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Angelmethode : Wathose
-Köder: Mörre silda ku/ro 21 gr., Hansen flash gr/si 26 gr., Zebco (Sandaalimiation) ro/sw 20 gr.
-Windrichtung: ablandig
-Wassertrübung: glasklar
-Wassertiefe: 0,5 - ca. 2,0 m
-Strömung: nö
-Himmel: teilweise bedeckt, teilweise Sonne
-Uhrzeit.: 14:00 - 17:30
-Beißzeit: 16:00
-Wasserstand ca. 20 - 30 cm über normal
-Ort: Großklützhöved

Fisch: #6 65 cm; silberblank und wohlgenährt; 3.670 gr. :k 
hab mich sofort in sie verliebt und sie mit zu mir genommen, weil sie so auf den Zebco in ro/sw stand!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

@ Medo  |good: 

@ Ostseestipper

 #6  Gratulation 

Schade, dass die A20 fertig ist. Dieses Frühjahr wird es "eng" an den MV Stränden


----------



## Ostseestipper (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

@ Dorschdiggler

Dankeschön!

P.S.: Das Revier ist ja sehr weitläufig und leider (zum Glück) nicht unbedingt jedermans Sache ........ Hechel, hechel, wann kommt der nächste Abgang von der Steilkünste ;+  #c  ;-)


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

@Ostseestipper: Auch von mir  #r  zu der tollen Mefo! Das muss ja ein richtig schöner Fisch gewesen sein!! Ich muss auch mal wieder los, war schon lange nicht mehr auf Mefo...


----------



## Nordangler (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Medo ich werde mich bemühen. 

Sven


----------



## Gu.est (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

oh menno,
ich war heute nicht angeln! ich bekomm entzugserscheinungen!


----------



## Pepe (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Mann Dorschdiggler,
schön das die A20 fertig ist.
Alle ab zum Fischen nach MeckPom.
Mensch wäre das schön
Pepe


----------



## Micky (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: rot schwarz (Mefoblinker), weiß
-Wassertrübung: teilweise trüb
-Wassertiefe: 1-3m;
-Strömung: mäßig
-Wind: West (teilweise Böen)
-vom Ufer watend;
-Himmer: heiter bis wolkig
-Uhrzeit: heute 16:00-17:30h
-Temperatur: Luft 5°, Wasser ???
-Ort: Dahmeshöved/Leuchtturm - Dahme
-Ergebnis: LEIDER (!) nichts.....  |motz:

War mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, der genauso so viel gefangen hat wie ich..... 2 weitere Angler waren dort am Spinnfischen, schienen aber auch nichts gehabt zu haben.

Dafür war meine Rückfahrt ein großes Erlebnis. Bei knapp 100 aufm Tacho wollte ein Feldhase über die Straße. Die Regel RECHTS vor LINKS kannte er nicht #d , von daher, *LIEBE KINDER SEIT JETZT TAPFER*, *Ostern fällt 2005 aus.*
:c:c :c


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Moin,
zum Glück ist nicht mehr passiert! Bist Du sicher dass es ein Hase und kein Kaninchen gewesen ist? Ein Hase sollte bei dem Tempo schon Schaden verursachen. Außerdem sind Hasen populationsmäßig leider ziemlich auf dem Rückzug. Wer öfter an der Küste ist kann das wahrscheinlich kaum glauben ist aber wirklich so.


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

@ Pepe
voll richtig erkannt  #6 

@ Ostseestipper
Du bist also ein " oben an der Küste Langlatscher "? |supergri 
Latsch mal unten lang, dann darf man nicht so schnell gehen, da sonst das Wasser in der Büx höher steht, als beim fischen.   
Aber ich gehe immer unten lang, denn gerade wenn`s feucht ist, ist schlecht nach unten kommen. Und natürlich auch wieder rauf. Und nen Beinbruch ist`s nicht wert.
Ach übrigens ist das auch mein favorisiertes Gebiet. Sozusagen mein " Hausrevier "  :m 
Ach ja.
 |schild-g   zu dem tollen Fisch.


----------



## Micky (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

War DEFINITIV ein Hase. Hab ihn trotz ner halben Vollbremsung erwischt... Der hatte danach ein anständiges Profil aufm Fell...#t 

Vom Schaden her ECHT Glück gehabt. Lässt sich wohl wieder "hinbiegen"!


----------



## wobbler michi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

angelmethode: spinnfischen 01.01.2005
köder: mörre kupfer,schwarz
wind: auflandig, w4
wasertrübung: mittel
strömung: schwach,seitlich
himmel: bewölkt
beißzeit: 1500,mf 43cm
ort: fehmarn


schönen start in das neue meerforellen jahr


----------



## steve71 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

13-01-2005

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
-Köder: Gladsax orange/gelb 16 g, Kinetic Salty Purpleblack 18 g, Jensen Seatrout weiß 15 g
-Windrichtung: 5 -6 Bft. westliche Richtungen
-Wassertrübung: keine
-Wassertiefe: 1 - 3 m
-Boden: Sand, Muscheln, mit schlammigen Bereichen
-Strömung: keine
-Himmel: sonnig, zeitweise Starke Regenschauer
-Uhrzeit: 8:30h - 16:00h
-Beißzeit: Mittagszeit
-ablaufendes Wasser: konstant ca. 30cm niedriger als normal
-Temperatur: Luft 4° C, Wasser 4° C
-Ort: Alsen / DK
-Fische: 3 kleine Mefos, 2 Aussteiger

Die Bedingungen sahen eigentlich gut aus: der Wasserstand leicht niedrig und  das Wasser war durch Wind und Wellen schön bewegt. Leider hatte ich nach 13 Uhr keinen einzigen Anfasser mehr obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher war das noch ein guter Fisch am Nachmittag kommt. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Ostseestipper (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

@ mefohunter84
Es stimmt: Wahr ist nicht das, was "a" sagt, sondern was "b" versteht. ....... also 1. ich latsche nicht, sondern ich stapfe!!! |kopfkrat 
und 2. wo es runter geht geht es meistens auch hinauf. Habe an der Strecke schon so manchen Kilometer "unten" zurückgelegt. Oben geht´s allenfalls zurück wenn der Tacho am linken Handgelenk mal wieder zu schnell war!
Die wenigen Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten machen das Revier meiner Meinung nach aber etwas ruhiger. 
P.S.: Wenn ich am Sonntag raus darf, werde ich wohl mal wieder stapfen gehen. ;-)
Jetzt ist aber Schluß, sollen ja schließlich nur Ergebnisse hier rein!


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Moin,
haben uns kurzfristig entschlossen ein Boot zu mieten und mal wieder ein bischen zu schleppen. -Gesagt getan. Also heute morgen losgedüst und ab zum Bootsverleih. Um 8 Uhr dort angekommen mussten wir feststellen, dass auf Grund von Nebel weniger als 100m Sicht waren. Da wir nichts als unsere Schleppausrüstung dabei hatten, blieb uns nichts anderes übrig als zu warten.
Ich bin schonmal nur mit Kompass und Echolot in Nebel geraten und weiss wie schnell man die Orientierung verlieren kann. So verrannen die Stunden bis es ca. um 11:30 langsam ein wenig auf zu brechen schien. Endlich konnte es also los gehen. Dicht am Ufer fahrend, (immer Sichtkontakt gehalten) tasteten wir uns also langsam in Richtung unseres Zielgebietes vor. Man konnte ca. 500m weit gucken aber es klarte weiter auf. Gegen 13:00 konnten wir die ersten Dorsche landen. Keine Riesen aber ein paar ganz ordentliche waren auch dabei. Die meisten sind uns aber wieder über Board gefallen  #c .
Wir wollten unbedingt Siber an Board ziehen und haben dementsprechend gefischt. Um 14:30 war es dann endllich so weit und mein Kumpel konnte seine allererste mefo landen: 48cm und silberblank. Ich glaube er strahlt jetzt noch |supergri!
Die Dorsche bissen weiterhin aber Jan und ich standen ja nun irgendwie unter Zugzwang. Also wurde probiert und probiert und probiert bis wir dann plötzlich auf zwei Ruten gleichzeitig biss hatten. Einen Moment später auf die dritte und schließlich sogar auf allen vieren. Nachdem ich bei der ersten Rute den Anhieb gesetzt hatte war gleich klar was da am anderen ende zog. Endlich Silber!
Aber nicht nur an meiner, nein auch meine beiden Mitstreiter waren sich sicher Forelle am Haken zu haben. Von den vier gleichzeitigen Kontakten konnten wir aber nur zwei verwandeln. Beide ebenfalls genau 48cm und blank. 
Immerhin hatte jeder von uns eine Forelle gefangen und das hatten wir bislang noch nie.  So sind wir für das lange warten und verhältnismäßig kurze fische alle drei belohnt worden. War mal wieder ein klasse Tag. 


-Angelmethode: Schleppfischen
-Köder: Apex, Breakpoint, Tomic, Northern King, Mann's Wobbler
-Windrichtung: 1-2 S-SW
-Wassertrübung: keine
-Wassertiefe: 6-12m
-Strömung: kaum
-Himmel: neblig, Wolken
-Uhrzeit: 11:30-16:00
-Beißzeit: Nachmittags
-Fische: 3 48er mefos, 3 Aussteiger und einige Dorsche


----------



## steve71 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Hi Findling, 

Das schaut ja prima aus! Morgen wirds ja wieder windiger.... ich mußte leider heute arbeiten, sonst wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch draussen gewesen!

Gruß Steve


----------



## fishing-willi (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

datum: 15.01.
wer: ich
Wo: weissenhäuser strand
Methode: watfischen
wann: 14.30 bis 19.00
Köder: spöcker rot/schwarz
Wind: 2 aus unterschiedlichen richtungen 
wassertrübung: klar wie kloßbrühe
strömung: kaum
Himmel: zuerst neblig, dann sternenklar und frost
Beisszeit so gegen halb 6
Fische: nur einen dorsch, der sichleider den drilling durchs auge gejagt hat, hab ihn denn mitgenommen er hatte 39cm. gebissen hat er 10 meter vor mir, dachte zuerst das wäre ne lüdde mefo, weil er so dicht gebissen hat. sonst hatte ich keinen einzigen zupfer
ausser mir waren noch so ca 10 bis 15 andere angler da, die alle nichts hatten, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Thorbi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

15-01-2005

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
-Köder: Kinetic, diverse Farben
-Windrichtung: 2-3 Süd
-Wassertrübung: keine
-Wassertiefe: 1 - 3 m
-Boden: Sand, Steine, Seegras
-Strömung: keine
-Himmel: sonnig
-Uhrzeit: 15.30 - 16.45
-Beißzeit: 16.00
-Temperatur: Luft 3° C, Wasser 4° C
-Ort: Eckernförder Bucht
-Fische: 1 Mefo 38cm


----------



## troy-c (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Moin Moin, 

kurze Meldung vom 15.01.2005, waren zu dritt unterwegs in der Gegend um Aabenra/DK, Ergebnis eine Mefo von 65cm, leicht gefärbt mit ner Verletztung an beiden Seiten der Schwanzwurzel. Trotzdem lieferte sie einen ca. 15-20 min. dauernden heftigen Kampf. Da sie gut genährt schien und die Verletztung wohl am Abheilen war setzten wir sie wieder in ihr nasses Zuhause.......................... Am Nachmittag traffen wir noch drei andere MefoAngler mit Plöner Kennzeichen von denen der Eine einen absoluten Traumfisch vorweisen konnte, eine vollkommen blanke feiste ca. 73 cm Meerforelle, ich schätzte sie auf mindestens 5kg und bereue es schon daß ich keine Fotos von diesem Traumfisch gemacht habe.........:-(
Aber naja, auch meine Zeit wird kommen.......................


----------



## dacor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Köder: blinker, wobbler
-Windrichtung: leicht aus süd
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Wassertiefe: 1-2,5m
-Strömung: mittel-leicht
-vom Ufer watend
-Himmer: heiter
-Temperatur: Luft 4-5°
-Ort: fl. förde
-Ergebnis: gar nix, janne hatte ein biss der sofort wieder abging, blaike hatte ne kleine   mefo ran gedrillt dann aber verloren
-Sonstiges:ein angeltag an dem wir neue plätze "erforscht" haben, hat trotz schneider spass gemacht. ein fisch ist mir, als ich einen hänger hatte, in die schnur geschwommen und sich wahnsinnig erschreckt, was sich in einem schwall äusserte.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

*@ Findling ---> *  #6  #6  #6​​


----------



## folkfriend (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

17.01.05

         Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
                   Köder: Falkfish - Spöket (grün/gold) 18g
         Windrichtung : West - von der Seite
       Wassertrübung: keine
           Wassertiefe: 1,5 - 2 m
              Vom Ufer: watend          
                Himmel : sonnig
     Uhrzeit/Beisszeit: ca.: 15 Uhr
            Temperatur: Luft : ca. 3° Wasser: ca. 5°
                       Ort: Als(DK) / Kaegnes (Damm)
                    Fisch:1 Lachs ( 62 cm )


----------



## Hasenfuß (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				folkfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Fisch:1 Lachs ( 62 cm )


 
|schild-g


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

@ folkfriend

Einen Lachs? Das hier ist doch das Meerforellenforum!  

 |schild-g   und   #r   zu diesem tollen Fang!  :m


----------



## folkfriend (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ folkfriend
> 
> Einen Lachs? Das hier ist doch das Meerforellenforum!
> 
> |schild-g   und   #r   zu diesem tollen Fang!  :m


 

   .... ich war mir auch nich`sicher ob das hier rein passt  aber da ich den Lachs erst für `ne Mefo gehalten habe, passt es irgenwie doch - oder ;+

 Leider kann ich meinen Fang nicht durch Foto`s belegen - Ich hatte den Fotoapperat nicht dabei - das passiert mir auch nie wieder :c:c:c


----------



## seatrout61 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Datum 18.01.05//HH
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - Blinker Snaps, Eitz + Hansen Flash 20g rt/sw bzw. bl/ws
-Windrichtung - S 2-3
-Wassertrübung -teilweise trüb
-Wasserstand - 10-40
-Himmel - bedeckt bei 5 Grad Lufttemperatur
-Uhrzeit - 14.45 - 17.30
-Beißzeit - Leider hatten wir nix


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				seatrout61 schrieb:
			
		

> Datum 18.01.05//HH


  ;+ HH  ;+  ;+ 
*H*ansestadt *H*amburg  |kopfkrat 
*H*oek*h*olz  #c 
*H*eiligen*h*afen   
*H*o*h*enfelde ........ #q ....ich komm einfach nicht drauf


----------



## Hasenfuß (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ;+ HH ;+ ;+
> *H*ansestadt *H*amburg |kopfkrat
> *H*oek*h*olz #c
> *H*eiligen*h*afen
> *H*o*h*enfelde ........ #q ....ich komm einfach nicht drauf


 

*H*interm *H*aus... ist doch logisch! :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

@ folkfriend

Ne,ne. Gerade wenn Du den Blitzer vergessen hast, oder den Kescher, oder ...., gerade dann klappt`s mit dem Fisch.  #6 

Aber den Kescher sollte man dann doch nicht "absichtlich" vergessen.  #d 

Noch mal Petri zu Deinem tollen Fang!  :m


----------



## Nordangler (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Letzte Woche wurden in der Geltinger Bucht eine 85er gezogen gefärbt sowie eine 70er von 7 pfd.
Der Rest lag bei 45 cm bis 55 cm.
Trotz Krankheit habe ich meine Infos erhalten und gebe sie hier nun bekannt.

Sven


----------



## wobbler michi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Angelmethode: Spinnfischen,Bellyboat am 15.01.2005
-Köder: Dega Abenraa,Klint
-Windrichtung 2
-Wassertrübung: keine
-Wassertiefe: 2-6m
-Strömung: leicht seitlich
-Himmer: bedeckt, trocken
-Uhrzeit: ~0730 -1130 Bellyboat,1230 - 1430 Strand
-Beißzeit: 0830 - 0930 
-Fang :11 Dorsche,4 um 40 zurück,3 Ü 60,4 um 50:g 
-Temperatur: 3 ,Wasser 5 
-Ort: Weißenhaus


----------



## Skorpion (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

so, heute war ich mal wieder los. Nach dem ich letzte Woche aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin, hat`s mich richtig in den Fingern gejückt und ich musste einfach an die Küste zum angeln.

Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
-Ort: Dahme
-Köder: Gladsax Fiske in schwarz
-Windrichtung: W 4-5
-Wassertrübung: trüb, weiter draußen klarer
-Wassertiefe: ca 3 -4 m 
-Himmer: bedeckt, regen
-Uhrzeit: 12.00 - 17.30
-Beißzeit: 1600- 17.30
-Fang : Dorsch 60 cm, 63cm
-Temperatur: 6° ,Wasser lt. BSH 4°  

Sonstiges: Das Wetter war alles andere als freundlich. Das angeln auf dem Riff war fast unmöglich, heftige Wellen und Wind. Eine Welle hat mich umgehauen und ich bin mal wieder nass geworden :r Ich wollte schon aufgeben, dann kamm aber noch ein anderer Angler und nach kurzem Fachsimpeln beschloss ich doch noch ein wenig zu angeln. ich könnte dann  zwei schöne Fische landen :g . Ein hab ich dann noch im Drill verloren. Als meine Hände erstmal steif und anschliessend taub geworden sind   war`s endgültig schluss. 
Es war aber schön wieder anner Küst gewesen zu sein :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Moin,
Schöne Stranddorsche Skorpion !!!  #6


----------



## Jan77 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Glückwünsche aus HH-Barmbek

zu diesen feinen Leoparden, Skorpion!!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Noch ein Barmbeker?


----------



## Jan77 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Zugezogen nach Barmbek-Süd,

ursprünglich Poppenbüttel!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Ich bin vor 2 Jahren aus Ohlstedt nach Barmbek Süd gezogen  :m 
 |wavey:


----------



## BellyEnte (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Moin moin Kollegen,
ich bin neu hier, quasi Jungfrau, was das Anglerboard angeht!
Ich komme aus Winterhude; und wollte nur mal hallo sagen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Herzlich Willkommen an/im Board!!!! Viel Spaß hier mit uns. Vorsicht.....Suchtgefahr. Hoffentlich kannst Du uns auch mit vielen Fangberichten glücklich stimmen!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Hallo Bellyente willkommen hier im Board.

Sven


----------



## JosiHH (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Datum 23.01.05/ Bliesdorf
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - Spöket und Snaps, alle Farben, Beifängerfliege: Garnele-
-Windrichtung - um West 3-4
-Wassertrübung -Klar, ca 3-4 °C
-Himmel - klar bis teilweise bedeckt bei 1-3 Grad Lufttemperatur
-Uhrzeit - 14.30 - 17.30
-Beißzeit - entfällt

Nachdem gegen Mittag der Himmel über Hamburg zuzog hatte ich schon das schlimmste befürchtet.
Aber ein JOSI sagt ja bekanntlich nicht ab (wem auch, war ja alleine)  
Ein wirklich schöner Nachmittag, leider ohne Fischkontak (oder einmal ??? Zupf)
Übrigens mein erstes mal in Bliesdorf. Wer hat in der Ecke Erfahrungen. Gibts es dort etwas besonders zu beachten? Bin one-cast-one-step durch die Buhnenfelder...

Josi


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				Josi schrieb:
			
		

> mein erstes mal in Bliesdorf. Wer hat in der Ecke Erfahrungen


 ....Hi Josi.... keine schlechte Ecke dort. Allerdings habe ich bisher "nur" offshore, nämlich vom Bellyboat, dort gefischt. Dorsch, Hornhecht und auch mal Silber.....allerdings eher im späten Frühjahr..... Von der Küste aus ist es recht schwierig, da das Wasser, gerade bei ablandigem Wind, relativ flach ist. Da muss es schon etwas wärmer sein.... #h


----------



## Bondex (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

@BellyEnte
jau, wilkommen on Board

@Scorpion
Schöne Fotos!!!
Petri sagte ich schon!
Demnächst mal wieder etwas Binden?


----------



## JosiHH (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....Hi Josi.... keine schlechte Ecke dort. Allerdings habe ich bisher "nur" offshore, nämlich vom Bellyboat, dort gefischt. Dorsch, Hornhecht und auch mal Silber.....allerdings eher im späten Frühjahr..... Von der Küste aus ist es recht schwierig, da das Wasser, gerade bei ablandigem Wind, relativ flach ist. Da muss es schon etwas wärmer sein.... #h



Hatte ich mit schon fast gedacht. Wäre auch gestern gut mit Belly möglich gewesen. Kaum Wellen, wenig WInd (dafür ablandig), kaum Strömung.

Der Wasserstand war gestern recht niedrig dort, die gesamten Buhnen waren bis vorne frei (natürlich nur obenrum...), bis dahin konnte ich auch bequem waten.

Scheint auch bei Schleppanglern beliebt zu sein, zogen drei 2-Mann-Bötchen ihre Bahnen. Boot Nr. 1 hatte allerdings auch nur 2-3 kleine Dorsche  

Josi


----------



## theactor (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

HI,

schade, Josi!
Ein gutes Bellyrevier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is schon Frühjahr!? Kleines Lehrpaddeln mit Diggel? 
ICHMUSSWIEDERANDIEOSTSEEEE!#q


----------



## JosiHH (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> schade, Josi!
> Ein gutes Bellyrevier?
> ...



Da bin ich sofort dabei...
(obwohl WENIG wellen und WENIG wind ja immer vom Betrachter abhängen :v  |supergri )

Was sagt der Guide dazu? 

Josi
(Belly-Bliesdorf-Novize)


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint auch bei Schleppanglern beliebt zu sein, zogen drei 2-Mann-Bötchen ihre Bahnen. Boot Nr. 1 hatte allerdings auch nur 2-3 kleine Dorsche
> Josi



 |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 
eines davon waren wir :q  :g


----------



## JosiHH (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Welches denn?
Die Gummi-Wurst, das mit oder das ohne "Häuschen"?
... und was habt ihr gefangen?#

Josi


----------



## seatrout61 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Mal hochholen.
Fast ne Woche nix eingetragen. Nun ist das schlechte 
Wetter aber vorbei und es könnte wieder was gehen. 
Morgen noch mal in DK angreifen und dann ist auch schon 
Februar und ein neuer Thread wird fällig.


----------



## fishing-willi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

datum: 30.1.
wer: ich
wo: marienleuchte
Methode: watfischen
Köder Snaps rot/schwarz
wind: 5 bis 6 aus west
trübung: klar
strömung: wenig
Temperatur: 5 grad
Wetter: bedeckt, ab und zu sprühregen
Angelzeit:15.00 bis 18.15
beisszeit: vieleicht nägstes mal
Fisch: nix komma null
sonstiges: es waren noch 2 andere angler da, hab nachher mit dem einen geschnackt, der aus hamburg kahm, er hatte aber auch nichts!aber der andere hatte 2 lüdde dorsche. er erzählte, dass sie gestern gut dorsch gefangen haben, auch 2 mefos sollen rausgekommen sein! is ja ma wieder typisch, immer zur falschen zeit am falschen ort! aber ich werde nicht aufgeben sondern wieder angreifen!!!


----------



## JosiHH (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

-Datum 30.01.05 Neustädter Bucht
-Angelmethode - Schleppen
-Köder - Spöket, Wobbler, 0815Blinker und Snaps, alle Farben
-Windrichtung - um West 3-4
-Wassertrübung -...
-Himmel - bedeckt, Nieselregen bei 4-5 Grad Lufttemperatur
-Uhrzeit - 11.00-17.00
-Beißzeit - permanent  :q 
- Fische: Dorsche, 1 Mefo...s. Bericht "Silber" hier im Abschnitt

Josi


----------



## Waveman (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Datum: 30.1.
Wer:Bodenseefischer und Ich
Wo: Staberhuk
Methode: Watfischen + BB
Köder: Alles was die Köderbox hergab
Wind: 4 aus West
Trübung: klar
Strömung: wenig
Temperatur: 5 grad
Wetter: Bedeckt, ab und zu Sprühregen
Angelzeit:13.00 bis 17.00
beisszeit: Ich hab mal ins Brötchen gebissen
Fisch: nullinger
_FAZIT: Und trotzdem war es tausendmal besser als zuhause am Kaffeetisch )_


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

|bla: Jetzt bin ich soooo froh, das ich zu Hause geblieben bin|bla: 

#6 gute Entscheidung!!(wegen der km)


----------



## seatrout61 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Tröste Dich, mein Trip gestern musste leider auch ausfallen.
Aber dafür geht es gleich los, nach dem Essen...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Dann mal los, wie war es Heute????;+


----------



## Nordangler (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

So gerade kam Josef bei mir reingeschneit um mir von seinem heutigen Tag zu erzählen. Er war in der Geltinger Bucht unterwegs.
Heraus kam eine Mefo von knapp über 50 cm.
Gefangen auf einen Rasselwobbler in schwarz/pink/silberglitter.
Fangzeit war um die Dämmerung herum.
Einen weitere Mefo hat er im Drill verloren.

Sven


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

#6 Spitze!!! Petri Heil zu diesem Fisch!!#6


----------



## JosiHH (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Na wenn das so ist: Schnell einen entsprechenden Thread für Februar 2005 aufmachen... meine Fänge folgen dann...
Josi


----------



## Fischbox (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn das so ist: Schnell einen entsprechenden Thread für Februar 2005 aufmachen... meine Fänge folgen dann...
> Josi



Aha |gaehn: !!!Das werden wir alle mal beobachten |kopfkrat und dann anschließend zum Beispiel beim ABBB-Cup ausdiskutieren |bla:


----------



## uli.str (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Super Fang! Ein Petri auch von mir!


----------



## JosiHH (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Aha |gaehn: !!!Das werden wir alle mal beobachten |kopfkrat und dann anschließend zum Beispiel beim ABBB-Cup ausdiskutieren |bla:



Jaja, nenn mich ruhig Klugsch...
Bei Diskussions-Angeln nicht den Jogi-Tee vergessen, Du #h 

Jogi... äh... Josi


----------



## Skorpion (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

na, da sieht man mal wieder einen Gücklichen Fänger.
Petri zum schönen Fang #6


----------



## Bondex (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

@Skorpion
Dein Postfach ist voll. Dir kann gerade niemand eine PN schicken, ich hab´s eben versucht.


----------



## SteveNord (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*

Na Petri zu diesem schönen Fisch Josef!!! #6 

MFG Stephan


----------



## Skorpion (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge JANUAR 2005*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @Skorpion
> Dein Postfach ist voll. Dir kann gerade niemand eine PN schicken, ich hab´s eben versucht.



Ok, werde gleich mal aufräumen


----------

